# [NSFW LINK] R2CK



## KoolenKitKat (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes, that title says R2CK (Rack 2). Yes, it's that furry pr0n game. Yes, I love it. Yes, it is weird. No, I do not think I am sane.

R2CK: Furry Science, the game that no one asked for, because that would be the most awkward question in the world. Thank you for your time. 

Rack 2: Furry Science *[NSFW]*

_Please kill me._


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 26, 2017)

The hell even is it about


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 26, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> The hell even is it about


Fucking.


----------



## KoolenKitKat (Apr 26, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> The hell even is it about



Ugh, now I have to explain the game!? Fine, it's basically about some laboratory that specializes in sexual experiments. They synthesize chemicals and medications from the "specimen" they gather from the volunteers/clients. You make a character, go in as a so called "doctor", and have sex. It's in very early development stages, not much to do in it as of writing this. I may have missed something. All I know is that the original Rack is in Adobe Flash, and this is in Unity. It is a very resource intensive game.

_Why did I just explain that? ;(_

EDIT: Post #3 sums it up.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 26, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Fucking.


Oh


KoolenKitKat said:


> Ugh, now I have to explain the game!? Fine, it's basically about some laboratory that specializes in sexual experiments. They synthesize chemicals and medications from the "specimen" they gather from the volunteers/clients. You make a character, go in as a so called "doctor", and have sex. It's in very early development stages, not much to do in it as of writing this. I may have missed something. All I know is that the original Rack is in Adobe Flash, and this is in Unity. It is a very resource intensive game.
> 
> _Why did I just explain that? ;(_
> 
> EDIT: Post #3 sums it up.


Oooooh so boning


----------

